# Free cats!



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi All, 

Today the problem of 9 cats descended on my lap. The tenant was evicted and can no longer care for the cats they are abandoned. 

So anyone having a good home for a cat is encourage to please take one OMG please take one....pleeeeeaaaaase Only 9 left 

Did I mention free???


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

that sucks. I only had to get rid of fish and toys.

Oh and many pink envelopes from the cra.... hmm


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Are there any chinese retaurants in the vicinity?


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Ai caramba. And it's not even just one cat... nine!

Wish you were in Edmonton, then I could take some (farm cats seem to go missing on a regular basis...) sorry I can't help you, good luck though.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think what was meant by nine lives of a cat.


Yikes,


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

They are friendly cats too... heres some really lousy pictures I took. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93108218718.2194173.1482227954&type=1&theater


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

Make that 81 lives....yikes


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Just think of all the lives you could save by adopting one cute cat.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

barwelle has a good idea. About barn cats. As soon as the weather gets a bit warmer - say around 20 april - take those cats up north in the direction of your parents' place but not so far. Stop at least 100 km before the parents. 

turn onto the side roads, find a farm with a big barn, drive past the farm 500 metres, slide open the car door & toss the cats out. Toss em real quick, they'll land on their feet like magic. Then skidaddle.

the 2 principal downsides to this plan are 1) it's unfair to populate the countryside with wretched unwanted creatures from the city; & 2) somehow you'll have to live with the cats for 2 more weeks, or at least until the weather becomes warm enough that the 81 lives will be able to survive in the open air for a while, if they have to.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I adopted a 3 year old cat in February ,I will chip in to get the adult cat fixed so you won't have another litter in 8 months


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Isn't there some sort of cat rescue organization (NOT an SPCA) that you can contact?? We have quite a few in the lower mainland so I'd be surprised if you can't find any in the GTA.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

That sucks, I gather you have already placed ads on petfinder, kijiji, and perhaps contacted spca and cat rescue groups.

Good luck.

ps, time to change your signature from Landlord Rescue, to Landlord and Cat Rescue ;-)


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Someone is mistaking the use of this 'frugal forum'.

To be frugal, your examine the operating expenses over the long run, and not just the up front fees. 

So to a frugal person the issue is one of cat food, litter box supplies vet bills, and so on, with only the up front fee waived.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> turn onto the side roads, find a farm with a big barn, drive past the farm 500 metres, slide open the car door & toss the cats out. Toss em real quick, they'll land on their feet like magic. Then skidaddle.
> 
> the 2 principal downsides to this plan are 1) it's unfair to populate the countryside with wretched unwanted creatures from the city; & 2) somehow you'll have to live with the cats for 2 more weeks, or at l*east until the weather becomes warm enough that the 81 lives will be able to survive in the open air for a while, if they have to.*


I hope you were joking HP! 
This has been done too many times already. The cat rescue org that I help out, finds them along roads..starving..at least the ones that the fishers don't eat first!
Yes, there are feral cats out there that manage to survive somehow..but a cat raised in a home..would not last long...but then..I suppose you really don't care.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi All,

I made a video.
I am not Stephen Spielburg 
I promise you


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Ponderling said:


> Someone is mistaking the use of this 'frugal forum'.
> 
> To be frugal, your examine the operating expenses over the long run, and not just the up front fees.
> 
> So to a frugal person the issue is one of cat food, litter box supplies vet bills, and so on, with only the up front fee waived.


you mean to a cheap person "free cat" is an oxymoron..........


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Berubeland
Does the landlord carry any responsibility or is this all on your shoulders?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Who wants to be a landlord?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

It is the landlord's responsibility, but I manage the property. They are financially responsible however most of the time that would mean shooing the cats out and locking the door behind them. So far I have left the cats inside and have found homes for 3 of the cats. 

The landlord will already pay thousands to renovate the place.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Berubeland said:


> The landlord will already pay thousands to renovate the place.


OT: Out of curiosity ...  ... are the "renovations" not tax deductible expenses?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

depends If the renovation is cleanup / painting etc. But if it is a capital improvement then ... well it is still tax deductable but is treated differently.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not that simple... first the tenant stopped paying his rent in July of last year and their previous property manager wasn't able to evict the guy. He didn't know to call a paralegal. So the owner has paid for this guy's eviction and obviously there has been no income for this apartment since July, and the furnace needed repairs and the fire inspection and management. I'd be very surprised if they aren't losing money. 

Cleanup is to be a few thousand. Every door in the place is busted and it smells of cat in a horrible way. 

My guess is that the owner is out of pocket for this year. I'm getting a quite a few of these types of houses now from "real estate agent companies"


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Berubeland said:


> It's not that simple... first the tenant stopped paying his rent in July of last year and their previous property manager wasn't able to evict the guy. He didn't know to call a paralegal. So the owner has paid for this guy's eviction and obviously there has been no income for this apartment since July, and the furnace needed repairs and the fire inspection and management. I'd be very surprised if they aren't losing money.
> 
> Cleanup is to be a few thousand. Every door in the place is busted and it smells of cat in a horrible way.
> 
> My guess is that the owner is out of pocket for this year. I'm getting a quite a few of these types of houses now from "real estate agent companies"


I realized after posting that my comment was not worth posting ... of course the owner is out of pocket, the clean-up is deducted from the income and so is lost income. Maybe off topic, maybe not, depending on the owner/tenant in question. I'm absolutely in awe at the size and extent of the sub-culture I'll call it that I've seen since helping out a bit in the community dropping stuff off, picking stuff up, for what I'll call subsidized people living in subsidized housing, some with their subsidized cats and dogs ... social assistance ... and the industry built around it. E.g., one city owned building, everything was painted flat white which of course requires a painter almost full time ... nice contract there ... where's the oversight? Cats and dogs ... some of these people ... ADHD, depression, addicts ... can barely care for themselves let alone care for cats and dogs ... _they do their best_ but I truly don't know what to think about that. Perhaps the tenant was such a person.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I found a rescue to take the cats, I donated $100 for the care of the 7 cats that I had left and the owner donated $100. Ironically the cats are no longer free cats, they have a rehoming fee. But they sure are cute.

http://www.oasisanimalrescue.ca/in-the-news/rose-kittens-adopt/


----------

